# Retro Projekt - welches Netzteil?



## Etemenanki (2. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stecke gerade mitten in einem Retro-Projekt und suche jetzt ein passendes Netzteil.

Angefangen hat es damit, dass ich bei der Bucht einen Joystick "Microsoft Sidewinder Forcefeedback 1" (für Gameport) geschossen habe.
Den hatte ich schon mal vor langen Jahren (und auch den Nachfolger) und finde das Teil bis heute den besten Forcefeedback-Stick.
Nur auf Microsoft bin ich nachhaltig sauer, da die bei Ihrer Hardware regelmäßig den Treibersupport einstellen und du dann mit dem sch***teurem Zeug dasitzt.
Der Joystick wird also nur bis XP unterstützt, so dass ich meinen aktuellen i7 Computer dafür nicht nehmen will (u.a. wegen dem fehlenden Gameport).

Da noch der ausrangierte Compi von meiner Mutter rumstand (den ich vor einigen Jahren  auch zusammengeschraubt hatte) habe ich mich daran gemacht diesen wieder für meine geliebten Spiele "Freespace: The great War" und "Freespace 2" (siehe Freespace SCP) herzurichten.

So hat also eins zum anderen geführt und damit bin ich jetzt gelandet:

CPU: Athlon XP 3200+, AC Coppersilent 3 
Ram: 2GB DDR1/400 
Board: MSI K7N2 Delta2-LSR 
Grafik: AH3650 SILENT/HTDI/512M, AGP 
Sound: Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Platinum 
HDD: Samsung 200GB, IDE 100 
ODD: 1xDVD-RAM + 1xDVD-ROM 
FDD + ZIP 100 
und 2x 120mm Gehäuselüfter 

Alles zusammen macht beim Enermax Netzteilrechner knappe 400 Watt.
Die HW läuft so weit prima, aber das  vorhandene NT (Tronje 420W Chinakracher) ist damit kurz vor dem Abrauchen und ich brauche dringend ein passendes Netzteil.

Für die Hardware brauche ich folgende NT-Anschlüsse:


1xFDD 
5x IDE 
1x20pin Mobo 
1x4pin ATX (aka P4/CPU) 
OK, bei den IDE-Anschlüssen kann man mit Y-Kabeln oder  SATA/IDE-Adaptern etwas nachhelfen.

Viel Geld will ich jetzt aber auch nicht reinstecken und so ist das neue NT mit ca. 40,- Euronen veranschlagt.
Ach ja, und leise sollte es natürlich auch sein ...

Daher habe ich die folgenden mal ins Auge gefasst, die in der Preisregion liegen: 

LEPA MX-F1 500W 
LEPA MX-F1 600W 
Corsair VS Series VS550 
Cooler Master B500 ver.2  

Was davon würdet Ihr empfehlen oder gibt es in der Preisklasse sonst noch was Brauchbares?

Danke & viele Grüße

Etemenanki

PS: hier noch ein zwei Fotos vom System  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (4. April 2016)

Wenn dein alter Chinaböller schon mit dem System Probleme hat, dann gehört er aussortiert. 400 Watt (und selbst wenn bei dem alten Dingens nur noch 350 davon über sind) sind definitiv ausreichend für das System.

Kuck mal hier, eines aus der "Office-Sparte" reicht völlig. Und leise ist bei den alten Gurken ohne vernünftige Lüftersteuerung sowieso relativ 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-maerz-2016-a.html


----------



## Etemenanki (5. April 2016)

Danke für den Tip, da hatte ich schon geschaut.
Ich habe jetzt der Qualität Vorzug vor dem Preis gegeben und das Cooler Master B500 ver.2 bestellt.

Viele Grüße

Etemenanki


----------



## jumpel (7. April 2016)

Moin Etemenanki,
ich habe folgende Konfig:

CPU: Athlon XP 3200+ (+165 MHz OC, stock VCore)
MoBo: Asus A7V880
RAM: 2*512 MB DDR400 @ 430
VGA: GeForce4 Ti4200
HDD: 80 GB
1*3,5" Floppy
3*80mm Gehäuselüfter

Das ganze braucht bei mir 168 Watt @ prime95 (max. power consumption) und ca. das gleiche beim Zocken bzw. 3D Mark 2001.
Und es lief alles über 1 Jahr lang mit einem SuperNoName China Netzteil mit 350 Watt.
Bin jetzt über ebay Kleinanzeigen für glückliche 0,-€ auf ein Tagan 480 Watt gekommen... dezent overpowered 
Das CoolerMaster würde ich zurückgeben. Hat A, nichts mit Retro zu tun und ist B, sehr teuer. Außerdem brauchst du evtl. noch nen Adapter von 20 Pol am Board zu 24 Pol am NT.
Nur meine Meinung.

Viel Glück mit deinem Projekt!


----------



## falko76 (7. April 2016)

Könntest mein altes haben, wenn du es abholst. Ein Cougar 550W von 2008.


----------



## Kusanar (7. April 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Und es lief alles über 1 Jahr lang mit einem SuperNoName China Netzteil mit 350 Watt.



Das einzige, was ich in meinem Rechner nicht Retro haben möchte, ist das Netzteil. Wenn das China-Super-NoName-Böller-Netzteil schon viele Jahre oder gleich über ein Jahrzehnt auf dem Buckel hat, würde ich sowas definitiv nicht mehr machen. Und wenn du deine alte, mit Mühe wieder auf Vordermann gebrachte Hardware noch lange behalten willst, dann auch nicht. Die Dinger gehen doch selbst bei weiter unter Nennleistung schon bei den lustigsten Problemchen hopps (leichte Überspannung ausm Netz, Stromausfall, etc).

Das die Nennleistung vom CM total über dem liegt, was das Gesamtsystem effektiv zieht, stimmt aber natürlich. Um die 300 Watt reichen vollkommen aus, darunter bekommt man ja Heutzutage eh schon nichts mehr 

Trotzdem ist das CM kein schlechtes Netzteil.


----------



## jumpel (8. April 2016)

Jo, ist eben Ansichtssache. 
Ich baue mir keinen alten Käfer auf und friemel dann einen neuen Motor rein weil bei dem die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit geringer ist und er effizienter läuft.
Wenn was kaputt ist kommts raus und/oder wird repariert, das gehört für mich dazu.
Sonst schraubst du das Ding zusammen, zockst damit zwei Wochen, wird langweilig und es steht im Keller.

Wie gesagt, meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung. Soll heissen mir sind bis heute 2 LC Power NTs durchgebrannt und entgegen der PCGHX-Angsttheorien ist weder mein Haus noch die halbe Nachbarschaft mit hoch geflogen. Ja sogar alle restlichen Komponenten liefen (laufen!) noch.


----------



## Kusanar (11. April 2016)

Ja, in deinem Autobeispiel hast du natürlich Recht. Aber so wie es aussieht ist ja momentan nicht mal ein Netzteil drin bzw. macht dieses bereits Probleme. Wenn ich schon was Neues reinkaufe, dann kann ich gleich was vernünftiges kaufen.

Analog zum Autobeispiel: Wenn ich für ein paar Euro mehr eine neue Wasserpumpe bekommen, dann baue ich sicher keine 10 Jahre alte ein, bei der ich mir nicht sicher sein kann, ob die Dichtungen noch ok sind oder lange halten werden 

Wenn er natürlich ein gutes Gebrauchtes zum entsprechenden Preis haben kann, spricht da auch nix dagegen.


----------

